# Cold water / early season lure selection?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What is the first lure you break out in the spring? Ive caught a few on a black & blue jig, some on a hard jerkbait, and one on a Senko. Ive been trying a 1/2oz spinnerbait with a large Colorado blade, but still have not had any luck. Just curious what others use during early spring.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I use jerkbaits. I only fish for bass in ponds when it is really early though. After next week I will start to fish lakes for them, getting ready for some tournaments


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Caught first bass (and fish) of the year last week on a small blue senko. Had another today, but snapped my line. Oh, at brushwood lake (pond). 

I'm not so good with jerkbaits, but will give those a try too. 

spring break this week, so hope to hit alot of ponds/rivers!!

DDay


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to wacky-rig a senko like finesse worm if the wind is calm. If it's blowing pretty good, I throw jerks.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just try to down size . Jigs work best but you cant beat a tube bait this time of year


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

jerkbaits, smithwick rogues and lucky craft pointers


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I hear a lot about senko's.What are they?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well this may not mean alot coming from a Cat guys, but I usually down size big time this time of year when fishing for smallies. Last week on the LMR uses a Joes Flies Muddler Spinner & had severla hits (all dinks)


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Senkos can be found at www.baits.com

They are a great soft plastics bait, loaded with salt contect. They weigh plenty so they are good to fish weightless and let the bait do the work. 

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

I Spend April On Alum Fishing For Smallmouth, I Mainly Us 5 " Red ,green Or Off White Grubs


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Early spring, suspending jerkbaits. A little later, definately blue or purple sparkly lizards along bottom. Salt impregnated if you can find them. Anything with legs and/or a tail to impersonate a predator is primo! These work great during and after the spawn. Post spawn, texas rigged worms, again purple, work best for me, around and through pads. Finally, there is nothing better than Senkos when they head to the shallows when the water gets warm (above 65). Try around cover.

These techniques are my main schedule every spring. I of course mix in others like spinners and such, but these are my personal faves.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had good luck with a small Beetle Spin. I am stuck on those soft plastic jerkbaits though. Like the Bass Asassin, Fin-S, and Power Bait Shad plastics. I have also had success using Strike King's JR. Grass Frog early.

I am trying the Senko for the 1st time this year. I'm going to try a pearl colored Senko with a Red "Bleeding" Hook. I also have the Black and Purple Senkos. 

Tee


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerkbaits and tubes!


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Jig N Pig and tube worms, jerk baits when the suspend on a sunny day to enjoy that first warming spell.

www.ohiobass.com


----------

